# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم SigmaKey-Box  Sigma Software v.2.19.01 released

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  ................................*Sigma Software v.2.19.01*  .........The season has just started, so something new and exciting is coming soon. Get ready!  ..............1. The following MTK-based models have been added to the list of supported:  ................*♦ Alcatel OT - 4118* (MT65XX) ..............*♦ Avvio Pad 10.1* (MT6589) ..............*♦ BLU Life 8 XL* (MT6592) ..............*♦ Blu D780* (MT6582) ..............*♦ Gomobile Go400* (MT6572) ..............*♦ Huawei GR3 Dual TAG-L13* (MT6753) ..............*♦ Jlinksz K960* (MT6592) ..............*♦ Imobile i-STYLE 8.5* (MT6582) ..............*♦ KINGZONE N3 PLUS* (MT6732) ..............*♦ Life x325* (MT6572) ..............*♦ Movic W1* (MT6xxx) ..............*♦ NOBLEX N501* (MT6573) ..............*♦ SENSEIT E400* (MT6582) ..............*♦ Truconnect Flow 3g* (MT6572) ..............*♦ Wiko JERRY* (MT6580) ..............*♦ ZTE E8QP* (MT8735M)  ........2. *Vodafone Smart 4 max* based on Qualcomm MSM8926 added to the list  .......3. Released lots of minor improvements in the service procedures.   ..................................................  .الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

